

The Weaponization of Mozart - jamesbritt
http://reason.com/archives/2010/02/24/weoponizing-mozart/singlepage

======
jamesbritt
BTW, the comment thread for the article is quite entertaining.

I especially liked this exchange

\- 'They're getting close to completing "1984" so they figured starting on "A
Clockwork Orange" was a good way to get a jump on things. Funny how the
authors of both of these books hail from the UK. Can't the UK read the fucking
books that it produces? Can it understand them?'

\- 'No. They've been banned.'

